# أسئلة وأجوبة لدكتور نبيل باقى تهم كل أسرة مسيحية...



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2010)

*أسئلة وأجوبة لدكتور نبيل باقى
*










إذا كان             شريك الحياة يحيا في حياة النجاسة فهل على الآخر أن يخضع 

 



              تزوجان منذ             فترة قصيرة فما هو موقفنا من سر التناول 

 



              سؤال عن أب             كاهن يعطي سنه حل من الصيام للمتزوجين حديثا 

 



              سؤال عن             ابن اكمل 12سنه وعندما يرغب في شيء يبكي 

 



              سؤال عن             خادم كل اهتمامه بالخدمة ولا يعطي زوجته أي اهتمام أو وجود 

 



              سؤال عن             زوج اكتشف أن زوجته خانته 

 



              سؤال عن             زوج تعلق بزميلة في العمل 

 



              سؤال عن             زوج ضعيف الشخصية 

 



              سؤال عن             زوجة تشك في زوجها 

 



              سؤال عن             غياب الاحترام داخل الأسرة 

 



              سؤال عن             فترة الخطوبة والعلاقة بين الخطيبين 

 



              سؤال عن             مدى مسؤلية الآباء عن الأبناء بعد 18 سنة 

 



              كيف نجمع             بين التعاطف مع ظروف الآخرين ونستطيع وضع القرار أو الرأي المناسب 

 



              كيف يحترم             الزوجين كلاهما الآخر وقد تعودا على عدم الاحترام من سنين 

 



              ماذا يكون             رد فعل زوجة يصر زوجها على اقامة علاقة زوجية ليلة القداس 

 



              هل اختيار             شريك الحياة بطريقة عقلانية مادية بحته



*منقووووووووول للأمانة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسي كتير على الموضوع الرائع والمهم
وفيا اشياء كتيره مفيده لكل اسره مسيحيه
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ميرسي كتير على الموضوع الرائع والمهم
> وفيا اشياء كتيره مفيده لكل اسره مسيحيه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي​*


ربنا يخليكى تاسونى
أشكرك


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررسى على الموضوع يا ابو تربو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا جدا
> 
> شكرا
> 
> الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميررررسى على الموضوع يا ابو تربو
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------

